# Instado



## csilvia

Buongiorno!
In una sentenza giuridica mi sono scontrata con questa parola: "instado", nel contesto ho capito (credo) il significato, ma la mia traduzione mi sembra un po'.. "scolastica", qualcuno ha un'idea migliore?

"Se celebró el preceptivo acto de conciliación el 15 de julio de 2008, *instado* el 30 de junio de 2008, y teniéndose por intentado y sin efecto por incomparecencia de la empresa demandada."

trad. "Si celebrò atto legislativo di patteggiamento il 15 lugllio 2008, *ripetuto* il 30 giugno 2008, e ritenendosi tentato senza esito per assenza dell'impresa denunciata"


----------



## Estopa

Secondo me qui "instar" vuol dire "incoar", "iniciar", "promover" o qualcosa del genere.


----------



## Neuromante

Pienso como Estopa. En todo caso tú propuesta no puede ser correcta por motivo de las fechas. No se puede repetir una cosa antes de hacerla.


----------



## csilvia

Neuromante said:


> Pienso como Estopa. En todo caso tú propuesta no puede ser correcta por motivo de las fechas. No se puede repetir una cosa antes de hacerla.



Hai ragione, il cervello mi é andato in automatico e ho letto 30 luglio 
Adesso ha molto più senso anche la proposta di Estopa, grazie ad entrambi per l'aiuto!


----------



## 0scar

_Instare_ en italiano se usa igual que_ instar_ en castellano:
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...e336764684a1700514e+instare+l'udienza&ct=clnk


----------



## Massimo_m

0scar said:


> _Instare_ en italiano se usa igual que_ instar_ en castellano:
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=es-419&q=cache:4Qusa20XLjUJ:http://praticanti.altervista.org/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=printview&t=4828&start=0&sid=b0eccb787cd37e336764684a1700514e+instare+l%27udienza&ct=clnk



E' vero, e si usa anche nel linguaggio giuridico. 
"Instare" però  è un verbo difettivo: manca cioè di molti tempi, tra cui proprio il participio passato. In italiano  quindi "instato" non esiste e non può essere usato per tradurre lo spagnolo "instado". 
Vanno bene i suggerimenti di Estopa, e quindi "promosso" oppure  "richiesto" o simili.


----------



## 0scar

Buscando en Google _l'instata/o_ se encuentran cosas como esta:
"Per delineare peraltro correttamente i presupposti per concedere *l’instato* risarcimento..."


----------



## infinite sadness

csilvia said:


> Buongiorno!
> In una sentenza giuridica mi sono scontrata con questa parola: "instado", nel contesto ho capito (credo) il significato, ma la mia traduzione mi sembra un po'.. "scolastica", qualcuno ha un'idea migliore?
> 
> "Se celebró el preceptivo acto de conciliación el 15 de julio de 2008, *instado* el 30 de junio de 2008, y teniéndose por intentado y sin efecto por incomparecencia de la empresa demandada."
> 
> trad. "Si celebrò atto legislativo di patteggiamento il 15 lugllio 2008, *ripetuto* il 30 giugno 2008, e ritenendosi tentato senza esito per assenza dell'impresa denunciata"


Il 15 luglio 2008 si celebrò il tentativo obbligatorio di conciliazione, chiesto il 30 giugno 2008, e ritenuto esperito e senza esito a causa della mancata comparizione dell'impresa citata.


----------



## Massimo_m

0scar said:


> Buscando en Google _l'instata/o_ se encuentran cosas como esta:
> "Per delineare peraltro correttamente i presupposti per concedere *l’instato* risarcimento..."



Se cerchi sui migliori dizionari italiano, troverai che "instare" non ha il participio passato e quindi neppure i tempi composti che si formano con il participio passato. 
Su internet si possono trovare _coniugatori_ (esiste?) di verbi italiani che riportano anche "instato" e altri che invece lo escludono. Secondo me quest'ultima scelta è preferibile. 
La tua osservazione è interessante anche perché ci porta su un altro piano di discussione. 
"Instato", che qualche volta ho letto anch'io in atti legali o burocratici, è sgradevolmente _avvocatizio_ (tieni conto che io sono avvocato). Esiste perché è stato inventato in una lingua usata solo nei tribunali ma nessun italiano lo userebbe né a voce, né in forma scritta in qualsiasi testo che non sia un atto giudiziario. 
Molte cose andrebbero meglio se anche nei tribunali si parlasse la lingua che si parla fuori, integrata naturalmente dai termini tecnici propri della materia giuridica, necessari per dare rigore alla terminologia. Tra questi  termini tecnici non rientra certo "instato". 
Per questo, secondo me, anche chi lo scrive negli atti giudiziari sbaglia e sicuramente usa un linguaggio piuttosto sciatto. Lo stesso vale per tanti altri "legalismi", usati nelle aule di giustizia ma non per questo consigliabili.
Se poi qualcuno vuole usare "instato", secondo me commette un errore e usa un linguaggio pedestre ma non per questo lo fucileremo: che usi quello che vuole. 
Mi sento però di non consigliarlo a chi chiede la miglior traduzione dello spagnolo "instado".


----------



## 0scar

Estamos traduciendo una oración netamente de carácter técnico legal.

Los abogadosy burócratas italianos conocen el participio pasado de _instare_ y lo usan cuando es necesario:
http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es-419&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-us&q=%22instato+per%22&btnG=Buscar&oq=%22instato+per%22&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=s&gs_upl=27750l28687l0l4l4l0l0l0l0l313l687l0.2.0.1


----------



## ursu-lab

Se il verbo è difettivo, vuol dire che è un errore e basta, perché il  participio passato semplicemente non ce l'ha. Poi qualcuno se lo può  pure inventare e può usare una parola che non esiste, ma cosa c'entra? Ci sono migliaia e migliaia di italiani  che parlano in modo scorretto, come accade in tutte le lingue. Anche  laureati, perché no. O "anche no", come va di moda ultimamente...  Ciò non significa che debbano essere imitati o,  peggio, presi a modello. 
Lasciamo in pace i verbi difettivi e non  risuscitiamo (se mai sono esistite) parole assurde: ci mancherebbe solo  sentire, nel 2011, un "ho bisognato" o un "è urto" (dal verbo "urgere")... 

In italiano si dice, tra l'altro, "presentare un'istanza (in tribunale)" per cui, inserendola nella frase proposta da infinite-sadness, potrebbe essere:

Il 15 luglio 2008 si celebrò il tentativo obbligatorio di conciliazione, la cui istanza venne presentata il 30 giugno 2008, e ritenuto esperito e senza esito a causa  della mancata comparizione della ditta citata.


----------



## 0scar

Deberían corregir los diccionarios, aunque no se puede culpar a un diccionario no técnico  de no conocer un participio que se usa en documentos tan importantes como  sentencias.


----------



## ursu-lab

Quindi dovremmo dire tutti "a me mi piace" o "ci ho detto a Maria", "-zzione" con due "z", ecc. Ma se non è chiara la differenza tra un semplice *errore* grammaticale e un termine tecnico-specialistico o un neologismo, è inutile continuare a parlare dell'argomento... La parola esiste ed è "istanza", e c'è in *tutti* i dizionari.


----------



## Massimo_m

0scar said:


> Estamos traduciendo una oración netamente de carácter técnico legal.
> 
> Los abogadosy burócratas italianos conocen el participio pasado de _instare_ y lo usan cuando es necesario:
> http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es-419&rls=com.microsoft%3Aen-us&q=%22instato+per%22&btnG=Buscar&oq=%22instato+per%22&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=s&gs_upl=27750l28687l0l4l4l0l0l0l0l313l687l0.2.0.1



E' vero che gli avvocati e i burocrati italiani conoscono tutti quel termine. 
Non è vero, invece, che "lo usano quando è necessario", perché non è mai necessario. Solo per fare un esempio, io non lo uso mai. 
Lo usano, forse troppo spesso ma sempre inutilmente, alcuni avvocati e burocrati che parlano male in italiano, categoria che, purtroppo, è piuttosto ben rappresentata.


----------



## 0scar

Habría que preguntarse por qué _instare _es un ver defectivo y debe serlo para todo la eternidad.
¿Hay alguna cuestión técnica con ese verbo para que sea defectivo?


----------



## Massimo_m

0scar said:


> Habría que preguntarse por qué _instare _es un ver defectivo y debe serlo para todo la eternidad.
> ¿Hay alguna cuestión técnica con ese verbo para que sea defectivo?



Ci stiamo incartando.
 A questo punto, non posso che ripetere quello che ho già detto: se vuoi usare "instato", secondo me commetti un errore e  usi un linguaggio pedestre ma non per questo proporrò sanzioni per nessuno. Che ognuno usi  quello che vuole. 
Sono sicuro che, anche se a te invece piace "instato" e apprezzi l'uso che ne fanno alcuni giuristi e burocrati, a tua volta non vorrai la mia fucilazione .
Abbiamo solo opinioni diverse su questo verbo.


----------



## ursu-lab

I verbi difettivi in italiano sono piuttosto numerosi e la stragrande maggioranza degli italiani ha accettato e assimilato tale mancanza senza grandi traumi psicologici.
Chi non l'ha fatto è perché non sa nemmeno cosa sia un "verbo difettivo"...

Insomma, per fortuna sono pochi gli italiani che sentono il bisogno di dire "io ho funto da segretario" o "stamattina mi ha pruduto un braccio" 

Lo stesso dicasi per "ho instato" che alcuni (sempre *pochissimi*), nel famigerato google, usano addirittura come sinonimo di "installare" o "attivare"


----------



## 0scar

No, es que me guste_ instato_, es que no me gusta traducir _instado_ por otra palabra que no signifique lo mismo.

En castellano no se puede reemplazar _instado_ por urgido, incoado, promovido, solicitado, requerido, etc., simplemente porque _instar_ no tiene sinónimo *en este contexto* y por lo que veo _instare_ tampoco tiene sinónimo.

Yo no propuse directamente usar _instare _como participio, pero si alguien afirma categoricamente que _instato _no existe, yo digo que sí existe en la vida real y probé que se usa en documentos importantes.


----------

